# 2007 Hymer B544 - hab door handle loose



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi,

The inside handle of our hab door is very loose - it only just unlatches the door on nearly full extension. 

I suspect that a cable has slipped but I'm intrigued as to how to remove the inside door panel to take a look...

All I've found are some screws underneath the cowlings at either end of the long, vertical pull handle. As for the rest of the inner door panel I can't see any other fixings. In fact it has a thin metal lip moulded over the inner door around its whole perimeter...

Any ideas, anyone?

Thanks,

Rgds
CD


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Bump?


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Is it a Hartnel door? If so I had this problem on our Burstner and posted a fix procedure on the site

Andy


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Bubblehead said:


> Is it a Hartnel door?


Oh ... I don't know...

I'll check out your Burstner door thread and see it that helps. If not I'll post some pics.

Thanks CD


----------

